

Scott Adams Blog: What's Wrong With the Economy - mad44
http://dilbert.com/blog/entry/whats_wrong_with_the_economy/

======
shaunxcode
My summation of the american economy and workplace in general: The worst
elements of centralized communism cross-bred with the worst elements of half-
baked capitalism. Both of his stories illustrate this point.

Right now we need something akin to the futurist spirit of italy (minus the
fascism) to drive us forward and rid ourselves of the past (and probably minus
the part where we throw out everything old merely because it is old so really
I digress entirely. not really.).

On a positive note I find a lot of that spirit in the startup/hacker community
which is why I stick around despite working for a corporation in hopes of one
day "starting up".

~~~
jacoblyles
And yet, somehow, with the worst of all possible economic systems, we have
created the richest country on the planet.

Strange, that.

~~~
shaunxcode
I was not talking about americas "wealth" - I was coming from the context of
the article in that the way people are treated is leading to an overall
economic downturn.

~~~
jacoblyles
The examples mentioned in the article seem to be steady-state issues that
would be there in boom or bust. You would be hard pressed to establish any
causation.

------
moonpolysoft
Wow, ever the master of the non-sequitur. Even when he's being serious.

~~~
smanek
How is this a non-sequitur? The two stories have a lot in common, and both are
anecdotal evidence of his underlying point.

